# Kitchen Stores



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

We're refreshing the kitchen. Basically new doors, tops, tiles and flooring. 

Other than the obvious;
B&Q
Homebase
Magnet
Howdens

Are there any other stores I'm missing? Remember it's a refresh, not the whole thing.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

The GF got a quote from this outfit:

http://www.diy-kitchens.com

No idea if they are any good, and we are building from scratch, so not sure if its suitable for you.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

IKEA is a day out if nothing else :car:,not my cup of tea but just a thought


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Wren Kitchens is also one - They do some cracking kitchens my parents just got a new one far from cheap but great quality


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

+2 for diy kitchens. 

They come ready built too and the carcas compared to others I had seen were rock solid. 

Lots of options too if doors only and a great showroom, worth a trip to see.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Russ said:


> +2 for diy kitchens.
> 
> They come ready built too and the carcas compared to others I had seen were rock solid.
> 
> Lots of options too if doors only and a great showroom, worth a trip to see.


DIY dont do designs so i'm a bit nervous about speccing everything myself, if you go to the showroom are they able to help out at all? Im about an hour away from them so not far really.

Dean


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Dont buy a kitchen from b&q. They are ****


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

deano_uk said:


> DIY dont do designs so i'm a bit nervous about speccing everything myself, if you go to the showroom are they able to help out at all? Im about an hour away from them so not far really.
> 
> Dean


They can't design it for you but they are so helpful that they can advise. When I went I left my design with them and all my measurements and they checked it and made some alterations as a suggestion to help which was great. The website has help sections which are superb too. It also has a page for small blocks to help you map it out.

I had never done one before myself, but essentially you measure your gap, decide the unit widths, the main one is where you put end posts and take account of the size of these.

You can create tickets too and they respond really quickly, it's like a ticket system and great.

Many go to b and q and get them to design one for you and then just copy that on the diykitchens website


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

wish wash said:


> Dont buy a kitchen from b&q. They are ****


I'd have to disagree there.

Pricey, perhaps, but we had them design and install a kitchen and bathroom a couple of years ago and are delighted with the design and the installation. We did go for the better quality range though. Perhaps the cheaper units are not so good; they use thinner carcases and shelves, I think.

I suspect it very much depends on the skills of the designer and to some extent the luck of the draw with the installer, as they do use contractors.

A neighbour recommended B&Q. They did a good job of their kitchen and we used the same designer and the contractor was brilliant. Quick, efficient and a bit of an OCD perfectionist in my opinion.

He also did a few extra touches above and beyond the B&Q agreed spec for next to nothing.

As ever, I suspect there is no easy answer, and there is nothing better than getting a personal recommendation.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

wish wash said:


> Dont buy a kitchen from b&q. They are ****


Why?they've quoted me 2000 cheaper than wicks for same kitchen basically as I'm fitting it myself take away price 1783vs just under 4000 at wicks


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cut the doors yourself out of mdf, sand them up and then take them to a car painters and get them to spray them. Take them home and polish them up.

Dont know what benchtop companies are like over there but we charge alot, lot more for cash sales vs a joiner. So find a material and supplier you like and pay them a visit and just ask if thats the case. If it is, find out their prefered joiner and go through them.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> We're refreshing the kitchen.* Basically new doors, tops, tiles and flooring. *
> 
> Other than the obvious;
> B&Q
> ...


Did anyone actually read the OP? :lol:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

tightlines said:


> IKEA is a day out if nothing else :car:,not my cup of tea but just a thought


Agree - you can see exactly what you're getting, can measure hinge positions etc to your hearts content with no pushy sales people. Provided the drawer/door sizes match up to your needs then its worth a walk around, preferably on a Monday/Tuesday morning when its not full of kids


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

My brothers been a joiner for 20+ years (darn sarth so can't help) and one thing he's always said was don't go to IKEA, they're sh7t!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ardandy said:


> My brothers been a joiner for 20+ years (darn sarth so can't help) and one thing he's always said was don't go to IKEA, they're sh7t!


We used Ikea cupboards and units in our last utility room and they were great. We have their fitted wardrobes in 2 bedrooms now and drawers in 3 rooms and they're great too. Well made, easy to put together too and easy to plan and configure on-line.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> We used Ikea cupboards and units in our last utility room and they were great. We have their fitted wardrobes in 2 bedrooms now and drawers in 3 rooms and they're great too. Well made, easy to put together too and easy to plan and configure on-line.


I pity the removal men if we ever move - our Ikea wardrobes are extremely well engineered, and damn heavy


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Kutchenhaus do some really good kitchens. 

B and Q is fine for kitchens. A good kitchen depends on the fitter and hinges rather than anything else.


----------

